# Συμπόσιο Cornelius Castoriadis et Claude Lefort : l’expérience démocratique



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

15-17 Οκτωβρίου 2013

Résumé

Ce colloque, organisé par le laboratoire Sophiapol, cherche à faire ressortir les différences d’approche entre une pensée de la démocratie comme auto-institution explicite de la société et une conception de l’agir démocratique soucieuse de mettre avant tout l’accent sur le fait du conflit et de la division sociale, l’objet de l’agir démocratique consistant davantage pour Lefort à contester le pouvoir, en revendiquant contre lui des droits, qu’à chercher à en démocratiser l’exercice effectif comme le soutient Castoriadis.

Calenda - Le calendrier des lettres et sciences humaines et sociales


----------

